# D'you Need A Haircut Yet?



## Contused (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Drummer (Apr 22, 2020)

I just cut my husband's hair - but both my father and grandfather were barbers so I know the way to do it, though of course I had to modify and modernise the length, as times have changed.


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 22, 2020)

I have always used the horses clippers with a guard on to cut my partner's hair, until a couple of years ago when I saw some Remmington clippers for men in Lidl for not too much money. I have tried them twice but they are useless compared to the horse clippers so I spend about 15 mins muttering under my breath whilst they struggle to make any headway in his "nutty professor" curly locks and then I give in and get the horse clippers which do a great job. If you have a guard on so it all gets cut the same length, you can't go wrong, then it is just a question of tidying up the back edge and around the ears, just like doing a trace clip on the horses but easier because the lines are so much shorter.

I have cut my own hair for the past 15-20 years +. I must have saved a fortune in hairdressing fees over that time. I can only remember once in my life when a hairdresser did my hair and I liked it, so decided if I was going to be disappointed I would rather not pay for the privilege.


----------



## Contused (Apr 22, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> I have always used the horses clippers with a guard on to cut my partner's hair… <snip>


Canny Lass!


----------



## C&E Guy (Apr 22, 2020)

Got mine shaved off the last day they were open. Dont know when the next one will be.

Beard coming along nicely too since I don't have to shave for work.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 24, 2020)

Had mine cut around 20 March, so not due another until early-mid May, when providing she and her family are still showing no sign of The Lurgy, I daresay my usual hairdresser will oblige.  ie one of our granddaughters!  She's also said she'll have a go at her granddads - if she needs to.  I've said to her, she does her auntie's hair, not only does she have the same double crown, but the added complication of a dent in one side of her skull having made a bid for freedom out of an upstairs window when she was little.  Some while later, her dad accidentally ran over her little sister - and yes they were on Social Services 'list' for some time after that! even way back then LOL

I wish she would have a go, but really I'd much prefer it if he couldn't see what she's doing till it's too late, cos both her and me would prefer to see it shorter and let's face it, the newly exposed more scalp won't be baking in the Mediterranean sun any time soon, will it?


----------



## Amity Island (Apr 24, 2020)

Looks like home haircuts will become the norm, for a while at least.



			Hairdressers 'could stay closed for another SIX MONTHS' even if lockdown is lifted because experts can't find a way to re-open them without risking further spread of coronavirus


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 26, 2020)

My daughter Hannah watched a load of how to videos on you tube and did a good job of cutting her mum's hair and her own fringe. I just shave mine so I don't have a problem.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 26, 2020)

I've cut both my daughters hair and done my partner's with the clippers. My friend cut mine just before lockdown.


----------



## Contused (Apr 27, 2020)

Could this work?


----------

